# Counselling recommendations



## mayflower86 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi. 
My husband was diagnosed with azoospermia earlier this year, and along with difficulties at work, we've both been through a really rough time. I've been to see the GP to ask about counselling, but the referral is taking ages, and I'm now thinking about going to see someone privately. I know lots of fertility clinics provide counselling, but that seems to be only for their own patients. 
Has anyone used a counsellor in the London are they would recommend? How much did it cost and how many sessions did you have? 

Thank you!


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

We do couple's counselling with Tavistock Relationships and it has been very helpful. One thing I would recommend is to go to someone that's convenient to get too. To get somewhere with your therapy, you generally need a few months or even a year or more so commuting a long way can get annoying.


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi alicemayb

After we lost our first child (i was five months and had to terminate for medical reasons) my husband and I went theough some very difficult time. This was coupled with work problems, infertility (male factor as well) and family behaving badly.

As my darling almost had a nervous breakdown, we decided to see a counsellor. However, as the problem wasn't in our marriage but was rather bereavement, childhood trauma and work issues we saw her separately. 
The therapy I tried is called CBT and I have to say that not only it helped with bereavement. It changed my life completely. For the better
We still struggle with infertility and have had two more miscarriages since then, however I have learnt to deal with it positively. Having a child is not the center of my life anymore. I live my life to the max and on the side We also try for a baby. If it happens good. If not then I have so many other things to long for. At the end of the day being childless comes with a lot of benefits as well.

I assume you have already seen a urologist? If not I guess you know from these forum who is the best

As I don't want to give names in public please send me a private message to send you the details of the counsellor and the urologist we went to.


----------

